# HELP! Special needs kitten needs home



## bella's mama (Apr 14, 2006)

I saved a 5 week old kitten from raccoons the other night. It has a ruptured eye. It is an orange tabby that is SO happy to be saved and loves to be held and nuzzled. I can not keep him as I already have 2 cats and a menagrie of other animals.
I have called all the shelters and rescues I could think of and nobody has room for him.
I am in Long Island, New York.
Email me: [email protected]


----------



## bella's mama (Apr 14, 2006)

*Home found*

I have found this little one a foster home!  
Thank you to Kat Connection and Meadowbrook Animal Hospital!!!!
He will have surgery to remove the ruptured eye later this week and when he is ready he will be placed for adoption.
I have to say we do miss him though.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Great news


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Kat Connection is great. I just got to this post but when I saw you were on Long Island, I was thinking about them in my head. They just opened another location in Wantagh too!


----------

